# [solved]Konfiguracja sieci w gentoo

## waluigi

Witam!

Jak skonfiurowac lan w gentoo, by działał i pobierał wszystko przez DHCP.

I jaki moduł załadować, dla sieciówki nforce2, z płyty asus a7n8x-e ( http://pl.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=A7N8X-E%20Deluxe&langs=15 )

dokładniej:Realtek 8201BL 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

Uwaga od moderatorow: post zostal zmieniony tuz przed zablokowaniem watku, to co widac powyzej NIE jest pierwotna jego trescia.Last edited by waluigi on Mon Feb 07, 2005 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Jak skonfiurowac lan w gentoo, by działał i pobierał wszystko przez DHCP.

 

Zobacz w /etc/conf.d/net - jest to bardzo dokladnie opisane.

----------

## mdk

Moduł 8139too. 

Konfig - w /etc/conf.d/net musisz mieć:

```

...

iface_eth0="dhcp"

...

```

i tylko to. W tym pliku są dokładne przykłady konkretnych konfiguracji, wystarczy odkomentować to co się chce. Dokładny opis konfiguracji znajdziesz w Gentoo Handbook, który NAPRAWDĘ warto przeczytać.

----------

## nelchael

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Konfig - w /etc/conf.d/net musisz mieć:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

A nie 

```
ifconfig_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

?

----------

## mdk

Hmm... chyba wychodzi dokładnie na to samo. W moim conf.d/net jest:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> # For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"
> ...

 

----------

## Crenshaw

Wychodzi na to samo.

----------

## joker

jak /etc/conf.d/net bedzie pusty albo bedziesz mial wszystko wyhaszowane to bedzie Ci dzialac DHCP   :Wink: 

----------

## waluigi

A jaki moduł załadowac dla drugiej sieciówki, Marvell 88E8001  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## qermit

w menuconfig kernela (2.6) w sekcji Ethernet (1000 Mbit):

Marvell Yukon Chipstet

modółł będzie się najprawdopodobniej nazywał sk98lin

----------

## waluigi

Czy moglibyście to wyjaśnic, krok po kroku, jak ustawić Gentoo,  żeby aby przy starcie systemu wszystko wykrywał z DHCP.

Mam dwie sieciowki, te o ktorych wyżej pisałem, ale z netem łacze się przez te pierwszą, realtek.

Bardzo zależy mi na takich objasnieniach.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## joker

jak wyhaszujesz wszystkie linijki w /etc/conf.d/net albo wszpiszesz to co Ci chlopaki wyzej napisali i potem dasz

```
rc-update add net.ethX default
```

gdzie X to numer sieciowki powinno wszystko dzialac

----------

## waluigi

Więc tak, zrobiłem co mówiłeś joker,  dałem reboot,  i podczas bootowania wywalił

```
*starting eth0

  bringing up eth0

Configuration not set for eth0

*DHCP

*running DHCP

I teraz długo dziubał

*Error: Problem starting needed services 

netmount was not started
```

Wyedytowałem wtedy plik, /etc/init.d/net.eth0, dodając   netmount

need netmount  , tak że obecnie ten fragment wygląda tak:

```
depend() {

        use coldplug hotplug pcmcia usb isdn4linux wlan netmount

need netmount

}
```

Teraz, podczas bootowania Gentoo, wywala:

```
*Starting eth0

*Bringing up eth0

*(żółta gwiazdaka)      Configuration not set for eth0  -assuming dhcp

*dhcp

*running dhcp                                                                                [!!]

I tu, przed pojawieniem się czerwonych wykrzykników, bardzo długo dziubie

*Starting local

```

Wiecie co z tym zrobic  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam,waluigi

----------

## qermit

ja bym jesnak ustawił w /etc/conf.d/net

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

#gateway="eth0/<bramka>"
```

.Sytuacja z niprzypisywaniem numeru ip może się  po zmianie karty sieciowej(adres MAC)- mam tak w chello, lub gdy nie ma serwera dhcp w sieci

----------

## joker

to juz mi sie wydaje jest wina serwera dhcp.

pokazuje ze nie znalazl configa dla karty wiec zaklada ze to dhcp, czyli z configiem wszystko ok, bo tak ma byc.

kwestia ze nie moze pobrac adresu z dhcp

----------

## qermit

W sumie jeżeli serwer ma domyślnie blokowanie nowych adresów MAC(net był podpinany wczęniej do innej karty)  to można pobawić się z jego podmianą co nie jest specjalnie trudne.

----------

## Belliash

moze z netem laczysz sie za pomoca karty1, a on szuka na karta2?

Jakby podlaczyc kabel pod karte2 i zmienic MAC?

----------

## waluigi

Czyli co radzicie  :Question: 

Co mam zrobić, bo juz mam to Gentoo od 2dni, ale ani Xow, ani netu nieodpliałem :/

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## qermit

Podstawowe pytanie jak się podpinasz do netu oraz czy zmieniałeś kartę sieciową (jak już wcześniej mówiłem proajder może blokować nowe ardesy MAC)?

Ps Xy można zawsze na drajwerze "vesa" - nie spotkałem się żeby z jakimiś kartami odmawiał(chyba że archaicznymi - wtedy vga)

----------

## waluigi

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Podstawowe pytanie jak się podpinasz do netu oraz czy zmieniałeś kartę sieciową (jak już wcześniej mówiłem proajder może blokować nowe ardesy MAC)?
> 
> Ps Xy można zawsze na drajwerze "vesa" - nie spotkałem się żeby z jakimiś kartami odmawiał(chyba że archaicznymi - wtedy vga)

 

Nie, nie zmieniałem karty, nejlepszy dowod, że pisze z niej teraz na Slacku....

To prawda, mój provider, wymaga podania mac-u nowej karty, po jej zmianie.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Belliash

Ale na innych ditrach dziala a tu nie chce. Wiec jak mu to ustawic?

W slacku wystarczy netconfig i wszystko zapieprza a tutaj? Jak to jest z tym Gentoo?

----------

## qermit

Może być jeszcze taka jazda że karty sieciowe w gentoo są ponumerowane odwrotnie(może inna kolejność ładowania modułów, inicjalizacji kart) jak w slacku, bo to nie może być w takim razie wina dhpc. Jak nie to to już sam nie wiem.

----------

## nelchael

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Może być jeszcze taka jazda że karty sieciowe w gentoo są ponumerowane odwrotnie(może inna kolejność ładowania modułów, inicjalizacji kart) jak w slacku, bo to nie może być w takim razie wina dhpc. Jak nie to to już sam nie wiem.

 

Przeciez ma jedna.

----------

## qermit

kilka postów wyżej:

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> A jaki moduł załadowac dla drugiej sieciówki, Marvell 88E8001 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 

a jeszcze wcześniej(zobzcz opis płyty): 

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> Jak skonfiurowac lan w gentoo, by działał i pobierał wszystko przez DHCP.
> 
> I jaki moduł załadować, dla sieciówki nforce2, z płyty asus a7n8x-e ( http://pl.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=A7N8X-E%20Deluxe&langs=15 )
> ...

 

Wtakim już nic nie wiem  :Embarassed: 

----------

## nelchael

Ok, racja. Wiec sa pomieszane dwa tematy.

----------

## waluigi

Ehhhhh, płakac już mi się chce  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Wygląda na to że nici z mojego Gentoo...

Nic się już nieda zrobić ??

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## m@niac!

a jak zainstalowales gentoo? skoro sie udalo zainstalowac to podczas instalacji dzialal net, skads musial sciagnac pakiety (no chyba ze packages cd)

jak dzialal ci net na livecd to jeszcze raz odpal sys z livecd i skopiuj konfigi, moze wtedy odpali.

----------

## czestmir

ustaw DHCP na obu kartach eth0 i eth1 to powinno wiele wyjaśnić

----------

## waluigi

Gentoo instalowałem z knoppixa, skopiowałem do /etc plik resolv.conf i net smigał.

Jak mówisz, sprubuje z drugą sieciówką....

----------

## waluigi

Jak troche podłubałem, sprawa wygląda tak, podczas bootowania wywala:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *Starting eth0
> 
> *  bringing up eth0
> ...

 

i następnie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *Starting eth1
> 
> *  bringing up eth1
> ...

 

Pozatym, nawet jak odpiołem skrętke od sieciówki, to Gentoo bardzo długo dzibuało przy tym running dhcpcd.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## qermit

jestem ciekaw którą w takim razi sieciówkę ci incjalizuje to twoje gentoo(bo masz przecież miejsca na dwa kable czy tak?)

----------

## czestmir

Mnie to wygląda jakby załadowana była tylko jedna

mógbyś wkleić wynik

```
ifconfig -a
```

gdy wypniesz kable to zawsze długo będzie dhcp startować

jak dla mnie problem leży w kolejności sieciówek

----------

## waluigi

Jestem jednak raczej pewien, ?e sieciówki s? poprawnie ustawione, bowiem sprawdza?em po wisaniu ifconfig -a , eth0 ma MAC taki sam, jak ten zg?oszony u providera, tak wi?c eth0 to musi by? ten realtek, do którego podpiety jest net.

W  takim razie, wygl?da na to, ?e nieuruchomie sobie netu ne Gentoo :/

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

PS: Jak sprawdzałem to ifconfig -a na samym Gentoo (nie chrootowałem przez Knoppixa) to on wyswietlał tylko eth0 i lo, eth1 wogle niema :/

Ale jak już pisałem, chyba nie tu tkwi problem.Last edited by waluigi on Sun Feb 06, 2005 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

 *waluigi wrote:*   

> W  takim razie, wygl?da na to, ?e nieuruchomie sobie netu ne Gentoo :/

 

A co dmesg na to? Recznie uruchom dhcpcd i wtedy zobacz co on Ci powie.

----------

## waluigi

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *waluigi wrote:*   W  takim razie, wygl?da na to, ?e nieuruchomie sobie netu ne Gentoo :/ 
> 
> A co dmesg na to? Recznie uruchom dhcpcd i wtedy zobacz co on Ci powie.

 

Chodzi ci o wpisanie poprostu dhcpcd ethX  :Question: 

Jesli tak, to nic niwywalal, tylko znowu w przypadku eth0 strasznie długo coś robi.....

W przypadku wpisania dhcp eth1 (które zresztą jak Gentoo wywala podczas Bootowania nieistnieje ) to kończy to nartychmiastowo, i również niewywala żadnych błędów.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## joker

a masz taki plik jak /etc/init.d/net.eth1 ? jak masz a mowi ze nie istnieje znaczy ze nie masz poprawnie zainstalowanej drugiej karty sieciowej. a jezeli nie masz to jako root

```
cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

----------

## nelchael

 *joker wrote:*   

> a jezeli nie masz to jako root
> 
> ```
> cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1
> ```
> ...

 

Lepiej 

```
cd /etc/init.d/ && ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1
```

----------

## milu

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *joker wrote:*   a jezeli nie masz to jako root
> 
> ```
> cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1
> ```
> ...

 

hmm - oba dadzą rozwiązanie a ja mam trzecie  :Razz:  - u mnie jest tak, że net.eth0 jest linkiem do net.lo więc w sumie tak byłoby ładniej  :Twisted Evil:  

```
cd /etc/init.d && ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

----------

## waluigi

Witam.

Zrobiłem już:

```
ln-sf /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

rc-add net.eth0 add default

rc-add net.eth1 add default
```

----------

## joker

cieszymy sie, ale napisz czy to cos pomoglo

----------

## waluigi

Jakby pomogło, to bym napisał.

Zrobiłem to juz przedtym, także info o tym co wywala podczas bootowania (to z początku tej strony) jest jak njbardzij aktualne.

plik /etc/conf.d/net wygląda tak:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

Próbowałem tam też dodać eth1, nic to niedawało.

Ale jak juz mówiłem, sieciowka która sie łacze z netem,  to realtek, czyli najpewniej eth0 (co sprawdzałem po macach jakie pokazywało mi Gentoo)

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## nelchael

A tak:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ cat /etc/conf.d/net

ifconfig_eth0=( "dhcp" )

nelchael@nelchael ~$
```

?

PS. dmesg?

----------

## waluigi

http://www.icpnet.pl/~waluigi/dmesg.log

to log, IMHO wiele wyjaśnił.

Ale może wy sie wypoiwedcie  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## qermit

Może to błąd w konfiguracji/kompilacji kernela(ja kiedyś tak zrobiłem że nie miałem dostępu do żadnych dysków, pomimo tego że zaznaczałem co zwykle) .spróbuj użyć innego jądra(np tego od twojego slacka, bo na nim sieć przecież diała), a w tym dmesg to brakuje czegoś takiego chyba

```
NET: Registered protocol family 2
```

czyli ipv4 oile się nie mylę

Ps Może najlepszym wyjściem jaset zatrudnienie wróżki, lub szmana żeby zdjął klątwę

----------

## nelchael

Wiec: widzi jedna sieciowke (eth0) to "Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter", i nie idzie chyba cos auto-negocjacja pomiedzy ta sieciowka a tym co masz po drugiej stronie kabla.

Pozatym: uzywasz devfs, co jest nie zalecane, przestarzale i powoduje mase bledow na >2.6.8.*. Masz rowniez zle skonfigurowanego supermounta i zdecyduj sie na jeden sterownik FB:

```
rivafb: nVidia device/chipset 10DE002D

rivafb: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]

rivafb: RIVA MTRR set to ON

rivafb: setting virtual Y resolution to 52428

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

rivafb: PCI nVidia NV4 framebuffer ver 0.9.5b (32MB @ 0xE4000000)

vesafb: NVidia, Riva TNT, B1 (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:02e5

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c031e, set palette = c00c0394

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 120 Hz, hf = 65 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xe4000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe4000000, mapped to 0xe3980000, using 600k, total 4096k

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb2: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
```

----------

## waluigi

http://www.icpnet.pl/~waluigi/.config

Oto mój plik .config, mam wi?c pytania, czy karta sieciowa Realtek 8139 jest poprawbie skonfigurowana  :Question: 

Bardzo prosze o odpowied?, pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## milu

```
eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

```

1. wcale nie widać, żeby eth1 w ogóle istniało.

2. 8139too nie widzi Twojego chipsetu sieciówki (Realtek 8201BL z tego co kojarzę) może nie ten sterownik??

Wiem, że dla realteków były dwa o podobnej nazwie.

Załaduj ten drugi moduł do sieciówki.

Dodatkowo masz jeszcze jedno wyjście - w BIOSie powinno się dać ustawić na jednej z sieciówek inny MAC niż ma ona faktycznie. Nie wiem, która jest która bo ostro pomieszane jest wszystko w tym wątku.

----------

## waluigi

Marvela juz wy??cy?em w biosie wi?c ten temat jest ju? zako?czony.

I teraz pytanie jaki modul do tego Realteka co by zobaczyl chipset  :Question: 

I czy .config (który zamie?ci?em pare postów temu) ma dobrze skonfigurowa? sieciówke  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## milu

spróbuj 8139cp do tego realteka

```
modprobe 8139cp
```

i potem sprawdź na końcu dmesga czy wykrył ją

----------

## waluigi

Niestety, ale ten tez niedzia?a :/

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## milu

nie działa czyli co?

a) nie ładuje się?

b) chyba ładuje się ale nie wiem co dalej

c) raczej ładuje się ale nie wiem co dalej

d) abrakadabra - działa

Powiedziałbyś coś więcej i wkleił końcówkę dmesg'a po załadowaniu tego modułu. Możesz dać jeszcze wynik polecenia lspci [a jak go nie masz to emerge pciutils]

Człowieku trochę więcej informacji dawaj bo naprawdę szklanych kul nie mamy.

----------

## waluigi

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

i dalej nie widzi tej karty jako eth0 :/

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## qermit

Skoro ci działa np na knoppiksie czy slacku to sprawdź jaki tam jest ładowany modół

----------

## waluigi

Wydaje mi si?, ?e knoppix i slack u?ywaj? forcedeth, ale takie modu?u w Gentoo niezauwa?y?em :/

----------

## qermit

ja w swoim znalazłem - w menuconfig kernela (karty 100Mbit) - jakieś "Revers engineered nforce ....."

----------

## Belliash

!!!!!!!!!!!!SOLVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## nelchael

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> !!!!!!!!!!!!SOLVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Ze niby co?

----------

## joker

tak, uwazam ze 3 strony postow po to zeby sie dowiedziec ze majac plyte nforce2 trzeba dodac modul "...nForce Ethernet support", jest bezsensu.

----------

## nelchael

Akurat zdazyles zmienic tytul. To nic.

----------

